
Best practices for raising a VC round - yan
http://cdixon.org/2011/05/04/best-practices-for-raising-a-vc-round/
======
aditya
This is a great list, someone (maybe Chris?) should write a similar list for
raising an angel/seed round

------
gatlin
I have never raised VC money for anything. However, I think this list contains
a lot of good advice for any time you are requesting bids for some service or
product. I am on the board of a large cooperative housing organization and we
have multi-thousand dollar bids all the time for various repair and
maintenance tasks we need completed (and which are outside the scope of what
the members can do). Keep your cards close to your chest, don't spread who is
bidding what, and most importantly shop around for multiple bidders.

